# Krypthographie



## Nemesis (2. April 2002)

Also ich weiß nicht genau in welches Forum das gehört darum schreib ich es jetzt einfach mal hierhin. Ich Informiere mich momentan über Krypthographie nun finde ich aber nirgends genaue infos über den DES alog. Das heißt ich finde schon so sachen wie das er von IBM gemacht wurde, einen 56 bitschlüssel verwendet, immer 64bit blöcke verarbeitet etc. Nur finde ich nirgends genau den algo mit vielleicht einem beispiel oder so.

Ach ja kennt jemand ein Forum(Deutschsprachig wäre gut) in dem es um Kryptographie.


----------



## Xeragon (2. April 2002)

Dich dürfte vor allem FIPS 46-3 interessieren: http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/fips/fips46-3/fips46-3.pdf

AFAIK enthält FIPS 74 zusätzliche Informationen über die Implementierung, wo's die Test-Vektoren gibt, hab ich leider vergessen.


----------



## Piesbruhder (4. April 2002)

Auf diversen Hacker-Seiten findet man sowas häufig. Da gibts
COder in den Foren die knallen euch mit dem kleinen Finger
in die Ecke... (Naja, ich kann das nicht beurteilen, ich
wollt nur mal nen coolen Spruch loslassen  )

ich hab jetzt kein gutes im Kopf......doch guck mal
hier
http://www.buschhacker.de/
aber für die Suchfunktion im board muss man leider
registriert sein. Und registrieren kann man sich nicht so
leicht. Aber wenn du dir Mühe gibts...

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen!


----------



## Xeragon (4. April 2002)

Allerdings findet man dort im Normalfall nicht die Spezifikationen, die findet man entweder auf den Seiten der Entwickler oder bei Standarisierungsinstituten (oder manche Algorithmen, z.b. MD5 werden auch in einer RFC spezifiziert)


----------

